# Neko no Jikan - Osaka cat cafe photo story



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Planning a trip to Japan? Well in that case you may want to check out this review of Osaka's cat cafe Neko no Jikan (in Japanese: 猫の時間　アメリカ村店 )

It is well worth a visit!

Now if you have a moment please check out this review by Laura the Japan kitty correspondent of Katzenworld: Cat Travel: Neko no Jikan - Osaka, Japan | Katzenworld

Let us know what you think! And look forward to more stories right from the forefront of cat cuteness - Japan!

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Twogirlcats (Jul 6, 2014)

There's one here in London, too

London Cat Cafe - The Prosecco Diaries


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Twogirlcats said:


> There's one here in London, too
> 
> London Cat Cafe - The Prosecco Diaries


I have been  (three times actually LOL)

This is a list of all the cat cafe's we have been too hehe: Cat Cafe | Katzenworld


----------

